# Hello All!



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

What a great site! I have been doing a display for a few years now. I try to add new things every year. Almost all of my props are static props, as I have very little mechanical ability, tools, or know how. I have been scouring the web for a few months now, looking for ideas, how to's, etc. I came across this site recently, and I have been thoroughly enjoying it! I have a fourteen year old son who helps me a lot, but I am the real addict. For the past few weekends he has been asking "what halloween thing do we have to work on this weekend Mom?" In that "I'm sick of this" teenager voice. I look forward to being able to post some pics of my yard this year, in the meantime, I will continue to enjoy all of your's!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I think you found the right place. Nice to have you here!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. We like scary Godmothers,fairy Godmothers and even hairy Godmothers. So you should fit right in.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Post any questions you may have! We have all kinds of hobbiests and experts here ready to answer. We all would love to see your pics if you'd like to post them.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and Welcome


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Welcome aboard to the forum!
Glad to have you!!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Welcome.you will love it here!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

You found the right place.

Welcome.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome!!!


----------



## EvilQueen1298 (Jul 27, 2007)

Welcome.
Teenagers...don't you just love 'em?


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome!!!!!!!!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Thanks for all the welcomes! As soon as I get enough posts racked up, I will put up some pics. I took some daytime shots today, and I am doing a test run with my newly made fog chiller tonight (even though it is windy!), and hope to take some nighttime shots then.


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Welcome! Hope to see the pics soon!


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hello and welcome


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Hi Scary Godmother  Like you, I focus on static props so if the other kids start to tease you, come sit by me. 

I'm also new to the forum, and have found this a nice place to hang out as a halloweener.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

welcome SGM 
welll he must be a little interested or he wouldnt ask thats good at least


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Glad you found us! Welcome to my lair said the spider to the fly!


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Welcome to the forum


----------

